# Anthony Tuckney on universities



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 27, 2022)

Preaching at the funeral of Dr Thomas Hill, the Master of Trinity College, Cambridge, the Westminster divine, Anthony Tuckney referred to the importance of universities to the country:

It seemeth his care was to keep up those Universities, which others would ruin: which made Grotius pronounce many Christians to be worse than the Philistines; for they 1 Sam. 10. 5. would let the company of Prophets alone, even where they kept Garrison: it hath been not from the good will of these men, but from the favour of God, and our Governors, that in the midst of wars we have enjoyed the like safety and protection. However, seeing the Philosophers of old were wont to dispute in the Temple of Peace, till it was demolished, and Intellectus being in quiet. Such a Temple is a Student’s best sanctuary. Pray we for the Peace of the State, for in it we shall have peace, and not be given up to the fury of those whose little Learning serveth them only to the declaim against what they want [lack] …

For the reference, see:









Anthony Tuckney on universities


Preaching at the funeral of Dr Thomas Hill, the Master of Trinity College, Cambridge, the Westminster divine, Anthony Tuckney referred to the importance of universities to the country: It seemeth h…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

